# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Best exercise for tricep mass?

## aPlinker

Hey guys just like the title says, I really need to put some mass on my triceps and just wanted to know which exercises you perfer?

I am currently lifting by the Layne Norton Power/Hypertrophy split which has stnading french press, close grip bench, and push downs 

(I have been doing these exercises for years, much longer than I've been doing this split and it doesn't seem to increase my tricep size at any noticeable rate)

age:22 
ht:6'1"
wt:194
bf%: 15-17 
exp: lifting on and off for 5 years, been serious about it for about 2 years

currently cutting and taking Clenbuteral @ 140mcg/day (but even when bulking I can't seem to add tricep mass)

Thanks for the input

----------


## Gaspari1255

Weighted Dips
Close Grip Bench
Skull Crushers
Reverse Grip Bench
JM Press

I never got much out of cable movements for triceps, then again my triceps are genetically cursed. The above ones are the top mass builders imo.

----------


## Stephen73ta

weighted dips and reverse grip pull downs

----------


## baseline_9

My triceps have grown from standard benchpress

My favorite moves to train them specificaly;

Floor press
Pushdowns
Skull crushers
One arm lying dumbell extensions

----------


## kelevra

> Weighted Dips
> Close Grip Bench
> Skull Crushers
> Reverse Grip Bench
> JM Press
> 
> I never got much out of cable movements for triceps, then again my triceps are genetically cursed. The above ones are the top mass builders imo.


Agreed with dips, close bench, and crushers. I like to start with crushers and then move to close grips. Of course pick a wieght you can handle to beat down the tri instead of every other mucle group. I like to do two mass movements first and then finish it off with a cable. Dont be fansy. I also do bi's and tri's on same day. I like to alternate the one i do first about every 3-4 weeks. As when my bi's are pumped first my tri's are strong as hell. And vice ah versa. If i pump tri's first my bi's seem stronger. 
Good luck

----------


## RoidReaper

Dips hands down

----------


## bodybuilder

Skull crushers and dips always get a nice burn with those.

----------


## l2elapse

skull crushers, close grip is a must, and dips

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Dips and Skull Crushers. top 2. and close grip bench.

----------


## stevey_6t9

cable kickbacks babyyy yehhh... ha jokes.

decline skullcrushers

----------


## growing1

Skull crushers and reverse grip press....its like a bench with the ez curl bars reverse grip and hands at your sides elbows in. Load it up and go to failure. Elbows out and you screw your routine.

----------


## MadJack

I personally like incline skullcrushers. And I just started weighted dips and they are pretty badass. They work lots of really practical muscles (if you are a climber).

----------


## growing1

And I just started weighted dips and they are pretty badass.[/QUOTE]

Weighted dips are great. I like doing them with my heels on a bench and a plate or two in my lap. When your blown you don't have to worry about that damn belt that way.....just lean to one side....lol

----------


## mario_ps2

you are correct.. My arms have grown more with basic compound exercises like bench press, hang clean and press, pull-ups, power cleans, deadlifts, squats, and bent-over rows.

Floor presses are very good for mass and strength too.

----------


## The_Irish_Dave

If you're bench goes up so do your triceps. The best movements are ones with the largest amount of weight so yeah bench and close grip. If you want to hit them with huge weight use bench lock outs. But you need to make sure the arm is being bent a good bit. I'm not talking about an inch or something in movement. Just so your elbow is bent about 90º or so I reckon.

----------


## Newyorkrockstar

Since you've been doing the same exercises ur not getting the mass u want u need to switch up ur tri work outs every few weeks and what works for me is doing bi's and tri's on Fridays but every bi exercise is super set with tris and try that when doing chest as well ... The point where ur last few reps r the ones that make up ur whole gains is what to keep in mind, that's when ur hitting deep inside the muscle cells that make the whole muscle grow ...

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Since you've been doing the same exercises ur not getting the mass u want u need to switch up ur tri work outs every few weeks and what works for me is doing bi's and tri's on Fridays but every bi exercise is *super set with tris and try that when doing chest as well* ... The point where ur last few reps r the ones that make up ur whole gains is what to keep in mind, that's when ur hitting deep inside the muscle cells that make the whole muscle grow ...



Supersetting chest and Triceps?.....Sorry brotha.....Can't agree w/ that one.

----------


## Newyorkrockstar

It's based on the agonists-antagonist relationship between the bi and tri.. When the bi's(agonists muscle) are trained, the tri's(antagonist muscle) act as stablilizers. When the tri are trained they become agonists while the bi's play the role of antagonist. Supersetting like this forces blood into the entire arm region and creates that big pump. If you do it right your arms will feel like they're going to explode. 
I've been training for over 10 years , it works my man.

I never tried chest n tri superset.. But bi tri works

----------


## Gaspari1255

^Sorry...missed your original point. I thought you were encouraging him to superset his tricep and chest exersizes.

----------


## Stephen73ta

> Supersetting chest and Triceps?.....Sorry brotha.....Can't agree w/ that one.


haha

----------


## Tony Stacks

I like doing drop sets with just about every workout. Start heavy as possible, drop 30lbs, drop 30 lbs. Then 2 more sets 6-8 reps heavy as possible. As mentioned above, I too have found supersetting bi's & tri's very beneficial. If your arm don't feel like they are going to explode, you're doing something wrong. 

Good luck bro!

----------

